# Windows Server 2008 mit Sprachdatei ins Deutsche übersetzen



## Timothy (26. Februar 2010)

_Hallo,   ich hoffe mal, das mir Bitte jemand helfen kann ?! Also ich habe auf meinem Rechner Windows Server 2008 Standard ( englische Version ) Installiert. Allerdings hab ich dort die englische Version, was zum Installieren und Einrichten durch meine Englisch Kenntnisse gereicht hatte. Allerdings bin ich jetzt an den Sicherheitseinstellungen und da muss ich sagen ohhaaa, werden Wörter bzw. Sätze verwendet, wo meine Englisch Kenntnisse nicht mehr ausreichen. So hab ich mir jetzt die Deutsche Sprachdatei von Windows Server bei Windows runtergeladen, allerding ist das eine IMG Datei, die ich mit Hilfe von Alcohol 120 %  entpackt habe. Dann ab ich die Datei 
( 6001.18000.080118-1840_amd64fre_Server_LP_1-KRMSLPX1_DVD )
auf DVD gebrannt und auch den Ordner mit den entpackten Dateien so auf den Server Verschoben und versucht sie zu Installieren. Dazu bin ich folgendermaßen vorgegangen : In Control Panel ---> Regional and Language Options ---> Keyboards and Languages  ---> Install/uninsatll Languages --- > Install Languages ( choose which Languages to install on your Computer ) und dann kann ich da bei --- > Select the Languages to Install ( Type or browse to the folder that contains the Language files: Browse folder ... , die Sprachdatei  auswählen. Allerdings, egal wie ich es auswähle, ob von DVD oder als entpackter Ordner in einer Datei, es kommt dann immer wenn ich auf Select folder gehe : No Language Packs found ( Windows cannot find any valid Language packs at the specified Location ; please try a different Location.     Allerdings hat die Sprachdatei eine Größe von 321 MB 3220 Dateien und 9493 Ordner, also es ist was vorhanden.

Jetzt meine Frage, kann mir jemand sagen, was ich übersehen hab, was ich falsch gemacht habe oder wie ich vorgehen muss, das ich meinen Server auf Deutsch habe.
Danke schon mal im voraus

pelle   _


----------



## willie33 (28. Februar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, können Sprachpakete über Windows Update installiert werden. 
Diese sollten sich unter den Optionalen Updates Befinden. 
Zumindest ist es so bei Windows Vista und Windows 7.


----------



## freakbrother (4. März 2010)

Servus!

Das man ein Language Pack (bei Win Server 2008)  *nachinstallieren* könnte , ist mir nicht bekannt, was nicht heissen soll das es nicht irgendwie doch gehen könnte.
Aber Microsoft weist auch beim Download eines Language Packs darauf hin, das dieses zu einem Win-Image hinzugefügt werden kann

Also ich kann dir nur schildern wie ich das *Problem* gelöst habe.
Nämlich indem ich mittels vLite das heruntergeladene Language Pack de-DE in die Server 2008 DVD integriert und bei der Installation dann
eben die Deutsche Version ausgewählt habe. Zudem bietet das vLite auch eine Unattended Installation an.
Ist recht praktisch und unkompliziert und funktioniert 100% wenn du das richtige Language Pack unter dem richtigen Betriebssystem (win 64 oder 32 bit) ausgewählt hast. 
Vorsicht: manchmal kann es vorkommen das vLite aufgrund der installierten Virensoftware abstürzt!! Deinstallation und nochmalige Installation derselben schafft abhilfe.
Wenn dein Server noch nicht *auskonfiguriert* sein sollte, dann mach es am besten so:

1.)Es kommt drauf an ob du einen 2008 Server unter 32 oder 64 bit laufen lassen möchtest/kannst.
Dementsprechende Win7 Eval runterladen (geht noch bis 31.03 !!) , installieren
2.) vlite und Zusatzkomponeneten installieren.
3.) Entsprechendes Language Pack runterladen (32 oder 64 bit de-DE) und über vLite integrieren.
Fertig. 

http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/evalcenter/cc442495.aspx  --Eval - Download
http://nlite.tcshosting.net/vlite/vLite-1.2.installer.exe   -- vLite


----------

